# Avialogs has allowed free access for 90 days



## MiTasol (Apr 4, 2020)

Avialogs has offered free access to all interested persons for 90 days

Go to avialogs.com for details

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks Mi and thank you Avialogs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

